# Clouded mind?



## Clouded (Jan 8, 2010)

First and foremost, please forgive me as this is going to need a long explanation.

I'm 17 years old (so yes, I'm still in school!) and male.

I've thought about explaining this and the best way I can describe what I'm feeling is having a "clouded" mind. What does this mean? Hell, I don't even know. Have you ever read a book, and you'll be in the middle of reading a page and then half way through your mind is suddenly elsewhere, but your eyes are still reading - just that you're not soaking anything in. Then a page or two later you realise that you don't have a clue what just happened the last couple of pages and you go back and have to read them again. Well multiply that by 1000 and that's what I feel.

I don't know if this is even real or something I'm making up, but it's come to a point where I can't complete normal everyday tasks without my mind wondering off or thinking about something else. A simple real life example that I can think of, of the top of my head, is this: I feed my dog everyday at around 5pm. Now I don't usually feed my dog, my mum does it (because I am lazy, and my mum loves to feed the dog). But let's say she goes out at around 4pm and comes to me and says, "Hey, I'm not going to be home, would you mind feeding the dog in about 1 hour?", to which I reply, "sure, no problemo!". So I'll be there fiddling away on my computer or finishing off some homework and then all of a sudden it's 8pm and I forgot to feed the dog!

That's only one example, sometimes it'll take me days to realise that I've forgotten to do what I wanted. Another example is posting this very thread! I was in the shower when I decided it was time that I should look around for a forum with some nice people to help me out with this. But it took me another 2 hours after I got out of the shower to remember what I was thinking while I was in the shower and come on here to post this.

So the only reasonable guess that I can take right now is that I am thinking of too many things that I just can't concentrate on any one thing. I'm in school right now and so concentration is KEY, however it seems to be the thing I'm failing most at. When I undertake simple maths tests, I find myself constantly making stupid errors because I am not "there in the moment" so to speak. So for example, the question may be, what's 1 + 1? But I am not actually answering the question, even then I'm thinking of so much other stuff that my subconscious is answering the question and not me.

I've had this problem for about 1.5 years now and it doesn't seem to leave me alone. When it first started happening, I tried really hard to ignore it and try my best to concentrate, but that didn't seem to solve anything. Then I had a friend tell me that it may just be a thing I'm going through and I should try to embrace it and it will pass shortly. So I thought what the hell and I started to let it take over my mind. Now I've got this constant 3rd voice in my head that analyses things 24/7 and never shuts up so I can't concentrate on what I really need to be concentrating on!

I've tried getting more sleep (I get about 8 hours solid sleep a night) which didn't help. I've tried eating different foods (more natural and healthy etc.) which also didn't help. I've done everything short of actually going to see a real therapist to get advice or even a medicinal cure, which I have been contemplating.

I'm sorry for the long explanation, I just babble on and on, but that's exactly what my mind does! I really hope someone out there can help me!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2010)

Did this affect your grades?   Have you told your mother/parents?

I would consider seeing a psychologist (or some other professional).


----------



## Clouded (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes, this has affected my grades a little but it's also a comfort thing. It's really draining having my brain switched on all the time. 

I haven't told anyone really about this because I thought it may just be something stupid, so, before I go all out and see someone about it, I was hoping there would be some simple solution.

I should also mention that this time of my schooling is very crucial so I'd like to be as mentally "fit" as possible.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2010)

> I should also mention that this time of my schooling is very crucial so I'd like to be as mentally "fit" as possible.


Then I would see a psychologist to evaluate what is going on.   There are just too many possibilities and no easy answers, at least if you don't know what is underlying the problem (which I wouldn't expect unless you have a PhD in psychology or something like that ).


----------



## Clouded (Jan 8, 2010)

OK thank you for the suggestion, Daniel. I guess I'll organise something then. Cheers.


----------



## forgetmenot (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi just want to say welcome and that i too think it is a good idea maybe to talk with your doctor just to rule out anything medically wrong first. Your doctor may then decide to send you for evaluation to see why your mind is wandering so.  As Daniel said just too many variables to be sure what it can be only a professional can give you a true diagnosis  take care let us know how things go okay.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Self-talk*

On that note:

Concentration difficulty - WrongDiagnosis.com

Questions your doctor may ask - Concentration difficulty


----------

